# 24h Duisburg 2018



## Ravega (14. September 2017)

2018 also mit dem Gravel Bike.....


----------



## Geplagter (18. September 2017)

Von der Strecke her wäre das ja schon länger möglich gewesen, es war nur nie erlaubt. Ich könnte mir allerdings vorstellen, dass es mit den Crossern nun wieder Stau auf der Treppe gibt, denn die werden da garantiert nicht so "flüssig" runter fahren, wie die MTBs. Skyder versucht offenbar mit allen Mitteln die Attraktivität der Veranstaltung zu steigern. Vielleicht sollten die mal damit anfangen, wieder ein MTB-Rennen daraus zu machen, anstatt Gravel-Bikes zuzulassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (18. September 2017)

und noch mehr Stürze


----------



## Ravega (18. September 2017)

Geplagter schrieb:


> Skyder versucht offenbar mit allen Mitteln die Attraktivität der Veranstaltung zu steigern.


Wenn der Schuß mal nicht nach hinten los geht....



Geplagter schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten die mal damit anfangen, wieder ein MTB-Rennen daraus zu machen, anstatt Gravel-Bikes zuzulassen.


2019 wird die Strecke weiter "entschärft", Streckenteile asphaltiert, dann auch Renner zugelassen......oder so.


----------



## Endura (18. September 2017)

Werde in einer knappen Stunde mein Losglück bei den 2er Teams suchen - bin dieses Jahr bike around the clock und night on bike gefahren. Beides tolle Veranstaltungen, aber Duisburg bleibt Duisburg!


----------



## Endura (18. September 2017)

Und jetzt ist Daumen drücken angesagt...


----------



## Dumens100 (18. September 2017)




----------



## Ravega (19. September 2017)

Endura" data-source="post: 14789920"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> bin dieses Jahr bike around the clock und night on bike gefahren. Beides tolle Veranstaltungen, aber Duisburg bleibt Duisburg!


Tja, da ist wohl was dran.

An die Stimmung rund um die Strecke und Location kommt weder Diez noch Rade dran, da bin ich bei dir.
Duisburg ist schon top organisiert, beste Verpflegung usw. aber einfach auf und neben der Strecke viel zu voll.
Was geht das alles bei den anderen Events entspannt ab, egal ob Anreise usw.

Dieses Jahr waren es in DU mal etwas weniger Starter, hatte sich direkt positiv bemerkbar gemacht, wenn es auch immer noch zu Staus kam.
Aber wie sieht es in 2018 aus, wenn jetzt verkrampft versucht wird, durch Gravel-Bikes doch wieder mehr Starter zu akquirieren?

Ich bin auch mit im Lostopf drin. Werde die Entwicklung der Teilnehmerzahlen beobachten, sollte ein Startplatz rausspringen. Wenn es zu viel wird, darf Skyder den gerne weiter vermitteln.


----------



## Ravega (19. September 2017)

15:15 Uhr.......die aktuellen Listen sind drin.


----------



## Endura (19. September 2017)

Und dabei


----------



## Dumens100 (19. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geplagter (21. September 2017)

Gestern Abend habe ich unser 4er Team für Duisburg 2018 angemeldet. So weit so gut.
Preislich bewegt sich Skyder jetzt aber durchaus im ambitionierten Bereich würde ich mal sagen.
Für 2018 lasse ich das noch einmal notgedrungen durchgehen, schließlich ist Duisburg ja Kult, aber für 2019 muss ich das Thema dann noch einmal mit meinem Finanzminister verhandeln. Langsam aber sicher sehe ich da mittlerweile durchaus eine ganz erhebliche Diskrepanz zwischen dem Preis und der gebotenen Leistung.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2017)

dabei  im vierer Team.
aber noch kein Gravel Bike Team dabei weder im 4er noch im 8er und die Anmeldung geht immer noch.
159= 4er Teams
70  = 8er Teams
bis jetzt gemeldet


----------



## Schwitte (21. September 2017)

Tag 2 mittags und man kann noch fröhlich 4er- und 8er-Teams melden.

Bis jetzt erst 1.363 Starter. 
Vor Jahren waren die 2.300 Plätze wenige Stunden nach Anmeldebeginn erreicht. Wie die Zeiten sich doch ändern!
Das lässt doch (bis jetzt) auf ein entspanntes Rennen hoffen.



Dumens100 schrieb:


> aber noch kein Gravel Bike Team dabei weder im 4er noch im 8er.


Mit der Nummer hat Skyder sicher mehr Leute abgeschreckt als angezogen.


----------



## Dumens100 (21. September 2017)

hat ja auch keine große Werbung gemacht. Ich weiß noch 2006 und 2007 hingen Überall auf der Straße und an Zäunen Plakate für das Rennen gut da hat Skyder noch nicht das Rennen gemanagt.


----------



## Schwitte (21. September 2017)

Also bei uns hing kein Plakat.....
Die 24h von Duisburg ist wohl eines der bekanntesten 24h Events in Deutschland.
Entweder man hat Bock drauf, oder eben nicht, radelt woanders 24h im Kreis.
Gibt ja nun wirklich mehr als genug solcher 24h Events, quer über die Republik verteilt.


----------



## Endura (22. September 2017)

Die ankündigte Gravel - Wertung im Rahmen der MAGURA 24h von Duisburg ist heute wieder aus dem Programm genommen worden. Grund dafür ist das bisher mangelnde Interesse. So hatte sich kein Team bisher in dieser neuen Sonderwertung gemeldet, und da nur noch wenige Startplätze im Bereich 4er und 8ter überhaupt vorhanden sind, ist dieser Wertung gestrichen worden.

Hab's von der 24h-duisburg.de hp kopiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (22. September 2017)

Endura" data-source="post: 14796705"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Endura schrieb:


> So hatte sich kein Team bisher in dieser neuen Sonderwertung gemeldet, und *da nur noch wenige Startplätze im Bereich 4er und 8ter überhaupt vorhanden sind*, ist dieser Wertung gestrichen worden.



Nicht das Skyder die Leute veräppeln, oder künstlich Druck aufbauen will....? 


Schwitte schrieb:


> Bis jetzt erst 1.363 Starter


Ein Tag später 1.388 Starter.....laut Skyder lag die Grenze in der Vergangenheit bei 2.300.
Und dann nur noch wenige Startplätze vorhanden? *Wäre schön wenn es so wäre!!*
Dann könnte man wirklich mal wieder ein schönes Rennen ohne übermäßig lange Standzeiten fahren.


----------



## C-Schicht (22. September 2017)

Sind auch wieder dabei 
 Team


Geplagter schrieb:


> Für 2018 lasse ich das noch einmal notgedrungen durchgehen, schließlich ist Duisburg ja Kult, aber für 2019 muss ich das Thema dann noch einmal mit meinem Finanzminister verhandeln. Langsam aber sicher sehe ich da mittlerweile durchaus eine ganz erhebliche Diskrepanz zwischen dem Preis und der gebotenen Leistung.


Sehe ich fast auch so.... je nach fitness level Radevormwald oder so...
Freuen tun wir uns trotzdem auf Duisburg
Bis dahin


----------



## Dumens100 (28. September 2017)

4er und 8er Teams können sich immer noch Anmelden


----------



## Ravega (28. September 2017)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> 4er und 8er Teams können sich immer noch Anmelden


Wann hatten wir das schon mal? Eine Woche nach Anmeldebeginn!
So ändern sich die Zeiten.


----------



## Dumens100 (28. September 2017)

2007 für die Anmeldung 2008 da hatten wir uns sogar erst im November angemeldet. Danach war die Anmeldung immer Streß


----------



## Ravega (5. Oktober 2017)

Ravega schrieb:


> Wann hatten wir das schon mal? Eine Woche nach Anmeldebeginn!
> So ändern sich die Zeiten.


♫ Wer will noch mal, wer hat noch nicht? ♫ 
4er und 8er gehen immer noch, ganz ohne Warteliste.
Sachen gibt's....


----------



## C-Schicht (5. Oktober 2017)

Weiß jemand am wieviel Teilnehmer Schluss ist...
Laut Gerüchten waren es ja schon dieses Jahr weniger als das Jahr zuvor....
Und es soll besser gewesen sein wegen der Warterei an der Treppe,,,,


----------



## Schwitte (6. Oktober 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Weiß jemand am wieviel Teilnehmer Schluss ist...


Das weiß wohl nur Skyder, wann er den Sack zu macht.
Geworben wird mit 2.300 Startern, was aber zumindest 2016 aufgrund der verkürzten Strecke zu heftigen Standzeiten geführt hat.
Da wird schon noch was kommen, z.B. noch ein paar Firmenteams oder sowas, die sicher nicht dieselben Startgebühren zahlen wie du.
Also nicht zu früh freuen und auf einen entspanntes Rennen, mal ohne überfühlte Strecke, hoffen.


----------



## C-Schicht (8. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
Bisher sind es ca.1500 Starter...
Bis es ausgebucht ist dauert es wohl noch etwas


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Oktober 2017)

Bin nächstes Jahr erstmals Solo dabei. Schauen wir mal. Die Zurückhaltung bei der Anmeldung ist doch schon mal schön, auch wenn ich mich auf die Pausen an der Treppe für nächstes Jahr gefreut habe 
Aber an eine (stau-)freie Strecke glaube ich erst am Rennsonntag Mittag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (14. November 2017)

fast 2 Monate nach Anmeldungsstart kann man sich als 4er und 8er immer noch Anmelden


----------



## Geplagter (14. November 2017)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> fast 2 Monate nach Anmeldungsstart kann man sich als 4er und 8er immer noch Anmelden


Das ist ja eine interessante Entwicklung und zeigt meines Erachtens ganz klar, dass sich am Konzept des Rennens etwas ändern sollte. Es wird interessant zu sehen sein, ob Skyder da in Zukunft drauf reagieren wird. Auf Dauer wird die Ausrichtung mit Anspruch runter und Kosten rauf sicher nicht zum Erfolg führen.


----------



## Ravega (14. November 2017)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> fast 2 Monate nach Anmeldungsstart kann man sich als 4er und 8er immer noch Anmelden


Jepp, da wird jetzt auch nicht mehr viel passieren, außer die Plätze die Skyder an Freunde, Firmen/Sponsoren usw. verhökert, um das Ding noch voll zu bekommen. Oder er lässt mehr 1er und 2er starten, da sind die Wartelisten voll. Aber, die nehmen im Verhältnis mehr Stellfläche weg und ein 4er- und 8er-Team bringt nun mal mehr Kohle ein. Im Verhältnis zu einem 1er kleinere Standfläche pro Person und von den 4 bzw. 8 zahlenden Fahrern ist jeweils nur einer auf der Strecke. Das macht schon einen Unterschied.


Geplagter schrieb:


> Es wird interessant zu sehen sein, ob Skyder da in Zukunft drauf reagieren wird


Muss er, denn irgendwann rechnet sich so ein Event nicht mehr, wenn die Starter ausbleiben. Preise erhöhen würde in der jetzigen Situation auch nicht mehr funktionieren, würde die Abwanderung nur noch beschleunigen.


----------



## Kottenstroeter (14. November 2017)

Nichts funktioniert für die Ewigkeit. 
Gibt inzwischen aber auch genug Alternativen. 24h-Events sind die letzten Jahre reichlich aus dem Boden geschossen, da ist für jeden Anspruch was dabei. Die Organisation/Verpflegung/Location ist in Duisburg schon top. Die Frage ist nur, ob das den Rest auch wieder aufwiegt? Das muss jeder letztendlich für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## C-Schicht (14. November 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Die Organisation/Verpflegung/Location ist in Duisburg schon top. Die Frage ist nur, ob das den Rest auch wieder aufwiegt? Das muss jeder letztendlich für sich selbst entscheiden.


Ich hatte zwar noch kein anderes 24std. Event zum Vergleich. Aber ich denke zum schnuppern in die 24std. Szene ist das in Duisburg ganz gut... ohne Angst zuhaben überfordert zu werden..


----------



## Kottenstroeter (15. November 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch kein anderes 24std. Event zum Vergleich. Aber ich denke zum schnuppern in die 24std. Szene ist das in Duisburg ganz gut... ohne Angst zuhaben überfordert zu werden..



Och, müde und feddich bist du nach jedem 24h-Rennen, egal wo, wenn du es halbwegs sportlich angehst. 

Von der Strecke ist Duisburg sicher technisch eine der Anspruchslosesten, das lockt natürlich viele Teilnehmer. 
Das Event hält aber andere Tücken parat: (zu) viele Teilnehmer mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen auf einer zu kurzen Strecke. 
Die erheblichen Leistungsunterschiede führen immer wieder zu Problemen, da man auf so einem kleinen Rundkurs permanent im Verkehr unterwegs ist. 
Auf anderen Events, mit einer etwas anspruchsvolleren aber längeren Strecke / mit weniger Teilnehmern, hättest du evtl. sogar etwas weniger "Rennstress". 
Du kannst dich mehr auf dich und die Strecke konzentrieren.


----------



## Ravega (15. November 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Ich hatte zwar noch kein anderes 24std. Event zum Vergleich.



Habe schon so einige 24Std. Rennen durch, Duisburg, Nürburgring, Radevormwald usw.

Die geilste Location mit der besten Stimmung gibt's unbestritten in Duisburg.
Da gibt's nix dran zu rütteln!

Rade fand ich dieses Jahr öde, denn es kam überhaupt keine Stimmung auf. Das Wetter war daran sicher nicht ganz unschuldig, aber auch die etwas zu weitläufige Strecke, wo man oft mehr oder weniger alleine auf weiter Flur unterwegs war. Vor allem die fehlenden Durchquerung der Innenstadt, wie in den letzten Jahren, haben wenig Feeling aufkommen lassen. Für die Zuschauer/Besucher und letztendlich für die Stimmung war das nix. Da nützt auch keine Party auf der Alm was, wo man für ein paar Sekündchen an einer feiernden Horde vorbei fährt, die sich eh nicht so wirklich fürs Biken interessieren.

Nürburgring ist eine Mischung aus beiden.

Aber da gibt's noch viel mehr schöne Events. Ist nur immer die Frage, wie weit vom Wohnort weg.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (15. November 2017)

Ich habe in Rade bei der NOB auch wieder zugeschaut und fand es auch enttäuschend. Die letzten Jahre war das wirklich vielversprechend, aber dieses Jahr, sicherlich auch wetterbedingt, aber auch durch das fehlende Durchfahren der Innenstadt fehlte da irgendwas, ohne Alternative. Die Strecke da ist für mich zu anspruchsvoll, auch wenn ich sie noch nicht gefahren bin. Da bin ich eher in Duisburg zu Hause und ich finde eine Trainingsrunde an der Ruhr manchmal stressiger als Duisburg  Natürlich fahre ich auch auf Zeit und mit Rundenzeiten zwischen 18 und 20 Minuten habe ich überholen und überholt werden im Programm. Den Überholern unterstelle ich, dass sie ihr Bike beherrschen und auf die zu überholenden nehme ich entsprechend Rücksicht. An der Treppe müssen alle mal warten und so passt das Paket Duisburg für mich am Besten. Das Überbauen der Treppenzufahrt fand ich sehr gut und so schlimm war es letztes Jahr ja auch nicht. Und Duisburg lohnt sich schon allein für die letzten 1, 2 Stunden am Monte Schlacko 
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon auf meine Solo-Premiere 2018. Dann werde ich nicht so viele überholen, aber hoffentlich auch nicht vielen im Weg stehen 
Rad am Ring ist mir zu teuer. Alfsee wäre vielleicht noch was, aber Duisburg hat da Terminvorteile und ist auch nicht so weit zu fahren.


----------



## C-Schicht (16. November 2017)

Kottenstroeter schrieb:


> Von der Strecke ist Duisburg sicher technisch eine der Anspruchslosesten, das lockt natürlich viele Teilnehmer.
> Das Event hält aber andere Tücken parat: (zu) viele Teilnehmer mit unterschiedlichen Ansprüchen auf einer zu kurzen Strecke.
> Die erheblichen Leistungsunterschiede führen immer wieder zu Problemen, da man auf so einem kleinen Rundkurs permanent im Verkehr unterwegs ist.
> Auf anderen Events, mit einer etwas anspruchsvolleren aber längeren Strecke / mit weniger Teilnehmern, hättest du evtl. sogar etwas weniger "Rennstress".
> Du kannst dich mehr auf dich und die Strecke konzentrieren.



Das mit den Teilnehmern ist so ne Sache..
Klar ist, jeder hat Geld dafür bezahlt und möchte für sich das beste , aber man sollte halt wissen, oder im Hinterkopf haben das die 24 Std von Duisburg laut Teamleiterbesprechung ein Jedermannrennen/ Veranstalltung ist...

Bei NOB könnte ich mir Vortsellen das da eben andere Fahrer mit mehr Ehrgeiz unterwegs sind.
Ich wollte dieses Jahr mal gucken fahren was da so abgeht, und meine mitfahrer von Duisburg überreden 2019 da an den Start zugehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kottenstroeter (17. November 2017)

C-Schicht schrieb:


> Bei NOB könnte ich mir Vortsellen das da eben andere Fahrer mit mehr Ehrgeiz unterwegs sind.


Nee, im ganz im Gegenteil.
Dort läuft es auf der Strecke und drum herum erheblich entspannter ab als in Duisburg.
Sind evtl. nicht die absoluten Anfänger am Start, aber die Strecke ist von jedem "Mountainbiker" problemlos zu meistern. Aufgrund der Weitläufigkeit der Strecke kannst du ganz entspannt dein Tempo fahren. So Pöbeleien und Rumgestänker wie in DU wirst du dort nicht finden. Rummotzen tun eh nur die Möchtegernschnellen, die es nicht wirklich sind. Die findest du ehr in Duisburg.


----------



## NRSFRANK (7. Dezember 2017)

Ich möchte mich auch mal zu dem Thema äußern.
Ich bin 10 Jahre hintereinander in Duisburg gestartet und auch in diversen Teamgrößen. Aber seit 2016 haben wir für uns entschieden, diese Veranstaltung zu meiden. Wir sind Mountainbiker!! Das was in den letzten Jahren in Duisburg passiert, hat den Anspruch eine MTB-Veranstaltung zu sein, gänzlich verloren. Treppen überbauen, Abfahrten herausnehmen weil ausgefahren usw. macht einfach keinen Sinn.
Ich fahre seit 2014 in Rade und bin dort überglücklich. Knackige Anstiege, gute Waldabfahrten..... einfach ein toller Mix und vor allem....., egal was passiert es wird gefahren wie begonnen. Unfälle oder Ausfälle findet man hier fast gar nicht, im Gegensatz zu Duisburg.
Die Stimmung allerdings, da muss ich dem ein oder anderen Vorredner Recht geben, ist in Duisburg all die Jahre unübertroffen.

Aber ich will biken und nicht feiern!!


----------



## Ravega (7. Dezember 2017)

NRSFRANK schrieb:


> Die Stimmung allerdings, da muss ich dem ein oder anderen Vorredner Recht geben, ist in Duisburg all die Jahre unübertroffen.



Wie schon geschrieben, zum Glück gibt's inzwischen genug 24h Events. Da ist für jeden was dabei.

Rade werden wir nächstes Jahr wohl nicht mehr starten, sollte sich an der Streckenführung nichts ändern. Für die geringe Anzahl an Startern einfach viel zu weitläufig. Die fehlende Durchfahrt durch die Innenstadt hat es auch nicht besser gemacht. Unser Einzelfahrer fand die Einsamkeit auf der Strecke furchtbar, unsere Begleiter/Besucher waren ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht, da nicht mal ansatzweise sowas wie dieses typische 24H-Rennfeeling aufkam. Es hat bei allen Beteiligten null geknistert. Klar, die Strecke ist mehr MTB als bei vergleichbaren 24H-Rennen, aber uns geht es auch um das gesamte Paket.

Dieses Jahr gab's in der Beziehung nur lange Gesichter. Freitag kaum ein Mensch da, nur leere Pavillons. Samstag füllte sich dann 2h vor dem Start endlich mal das weitläufige Gelände, aber keine Stunde nach dem Zieleinlauf waren auch schon die meisten schon wieder auf der Flucht. Verpflegung war auch sehr dürftig.

Ja, Strecke MTB-tauglich, Rest laaangweilig. Null 24h-Feeling, uns sehr wichtig.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (21. Dezember 2017)

Ravega schrieb:


> Wie schon geschrieben, zum Glück gibt's inzwischen genug 24h Events. Da ist für jeden was dabei.
> 
> Rade werden wir nächstes Jahr wohl nicht mehr starten, sollte sich an der Streckenführung nichts ändern. Für die geringe Anzahl an Startern einfach viel zu weitläufig. Die fehlende Durchfahrt durch die Innenstadt hat es auch nicht besser gemacht. Unser Einzelfahrer fand die Einsamkeit auf der Strecke furchtbar, unsere Begleiter/Besucher waren ebenfalls sehr enttäuscht, da nicht mal ansatzweise sowas wie dieses typische 24H-Rennfeeling aufkam. Es hat bei allen Beteiligten null geknistert. Klar, die Strecke ist mehr MTB als bei vergleichbaren 24H-Rennen, aber uns geht es auch um das gesamte Paket.
> 
> ...


Es kommt eben auch darauf an mit wem man da startet  war jetzt 3 Jahre hintereinander da und immer mit viel Spaß und Freude dabei


----------



## Dumens100 (7. Februar 2018)

Anmeldung ist zu geht jetzt nur noch über die Warteliste


----------



## Christer (13. Februar 2018)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Anmeldung ist zu geht jetzt nur noch über die Warteliste



Es sind aber nur 1584 Teilnehmer insgesamt angemeldet. Das waren früher mal wesentlich mehr Teilnehmer.

Nach Presseangaben waren es im letzten Jahr (2017) noch 2300 Teilnehmer.
https://www1.wdr.de/sport/mountainbike-duisburg100.html

Das wäre ein Rückgang von über 700 Teilnehmern.

Oder hört es sich einfach nur wichtiger und interessanter an, wenn man die normale Anmeldung jetzt "Warteliste" nennt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ravega (13. Februar 2018)

Pssst, nicht verraten!
So könnte es endlich mal wieder ein "Rennen" werden und keine Vorderüberbautentreppestehveranstaltung.
Das die Warteliste keine wirkliche ist, sollte man spätestens bei der Nachmeldung merken.
"Warten" muss man da sicher nicht.


----------



## Nena (28. Februar 2018)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> fast 2 Monate nach Anmeldungsstart kann man sich als 4er und 8er immer noch Anmelden



Und auch an den Preisen. Echt!!! In 2016 Fahrradhelme für die drittplatzierten Damen und Kopfgröße 58-62. Äh?? Und im letzten Jahr waren wir die Erstplatzierten und bekamen erneut Fahrradhelme und EINEN Mantel. Super, wenn man Einrad fährt, mit 29". Zudem nicht einmal TR das Dingen.
Auf meine konstruktive Kritik wurde recht scharf reagiert. Ende vom Lied; dieses Jahr, ich glaube, komplett ohne ein Team in der Wertung. Entschärfte Streckenführung und erhöhtes Preisgeld erledigen den Rest, um sich zu entscheiden, nicht dabei sein zu wollen.


----------



## Ravega (29. Mai 2018)

Und? Alle schön fleißig am Trainieren? Lange hin ist's nicht mehr!
Ist noch so ruhig hier, werden ja überhaupt noch keine Startplätze verschachert?!
Obwohl, bei Skyder tummeln sich schon vier 4-Teams in der Startplatzbörse.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (29. Mai 2018)

Stimmt, lange hin ist es wirklich nicht mehr. Aber beim Solodebüt erwarte ich eigentlich einfach nur Schmerzen, weshalb ich es relativ entspannt sehe. Schauen wir mal, was dabei rumkommt. Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Eher trocken oder nass? Ist mit Schnee zu rechnen?


----------



## Ravega (29. Mai 2018)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Strecke so? Eher trocken oder nass?


Kommt auf's Wetter an. 


Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Ist mit Schnee zu rechnen?


Schnee weniger, aber evtl. Staaaaaub, wo wir wieder beim Wetter und trocken oder nass wären.

Wird schon!


----------



## 24h-Racer (6. Juni 2018)

Falls jemand noch einen Startplatz im 4 er Team sucht, bitte melden. 
Gruß Björn


----------



## Hoppser (7. Juni 2018)

Tja, wundert nicht wirklich dieses Anmelde-Fenster & Teilnehmerzahlen....
War ebenfalls, mit diversen Teamkategorien und Solo, bis 2013 über zig Jahre dabei. Bis 2009 konnte noch annähernd von einer Mtb-Veranstaltung die Rede sein, dann wurde es, pö a pö, zu einer Radwanderstrecke im Ausdauerbereich, leider nahmen so dann auch diese Pöbeleien auf der Strecke ihren Anfang. Den Höhepunkt erreichte das Ganze mit der 10 monatigen Voraus- Anmeldung und Vorauszahlung, wobei für Solo- oder 2er-Team noch Verständniss vorhanden war, aber versuche das im Hobby- 4er/8er Team verbunden mit evtl. Ausfällen.
Und nur zum Feiern mit ein bischen fun-biken ist die Nummer einfach zu teuer, da die zugegebenerweise, top Verpflegung & Orga. hier nicht zum tragen kommt.


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juni 2018)

Einige Jahre dort Spaß gehabt, nicht wegen der Strecke sondern nur auf Grund der Stimmung (und Lachen wegen vergessener Schuhe ne Kai  )
Auf Grund der immer mehr auf Kommerz getrimmten Veranstaltung, ist eine Teilnahme für mich mittlerweile ausgeschlossen. Die Teilnehmerzahlen wurde in den letzten Jahre einfach zu groß, so dass es auf der Strecke teils schwere Stürze Programm waren. Sicherlich gefördert durch einige Leute, die den Spaß vergessen haben. Von den Preisen kann man aber bei 90% der Events eher noch einige Pumpen in den Keller legen oder Reifen die total unnütz und die einfachste Variante sind, gleich verschenken.

Was sicherlich ein Auslöser war, sind die Preissteigerungen und die immer schlechtere Infrastruktur Versorgung. Ich sage nur Gemeinschaftsduschen, weniger Strom Anschlüsse für mehr Starter und damit einhergehend keine ausreichende Versorgung, da teils Stromausfälle. Gerade im Bezug darauf, wenn man Samstags erst anreisen würde, kaum Plätze und wenn nur so weit von allem entfernt, das man allein aus Diebstahlgründen (was auch deutlich zugenommen hat mit den Klau-Banden) nicht alleine Campen konnte.


----------



## mistermoo (8. Juni 2018)

Ahso und ganz wichtig: Ohne richtige AC/DC Kurve, mit auf dem Boden rumliegenden Alk-Leichen, ist das alles langweilig.


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (8. Juni 2018)

mistermoo schrieb:


> Einige Jahre dort Spaß gehabt, nicht wegen der Strecke sondern nur auf Grund der Stimmung (und Lachen wegen vergessener Schuhe ne Kai  )


Normal nehme ich für solche Auftritte Eintritt 

Für mich ist Duisburg eben Jahr für Jahr das Highlight und das ist doch gut. Jeder soll doch da glücklich werden wo er möchte. Und wenn alle nach Duisburg wollten, dann wäre das schon allein räumlich schwierig. Ich denke schon, dass der Veranstalter aus manchem Fehler gelernt hat und noch weiter. Ich glaube, im letzten Jahr war es mein erstes Rennen ohne Zwischenfall. Kann so weitergehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricer (12. Juni 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich suche noch einen Startplatz im schnellen 4er, 6er oder 8er Team.
Falls irgendwer noch einen Platz frei hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Dumens100 (13. Juni 2018)

Seit wann gibt es 6er Teams


----------



## Ravega (13. Juni 2018)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> Seit wann gibt es 6er Teams


Leider gibt's die in Duisburg nicht, wäre aber mal eine sinnvolle Ergänzung, zumindest sinnvoller als der Quatsch mit den Gravel Bikes.
Ein 6er Team findet sich erheblich leichter als ein 8er!
Also dann mal ein paar Wochen später in Rade mal nach einem 6er fragen. Da geht sowas.


----------



## Nr-8 (23. Juli 2018)

So so.nachdem ich hier alles durchgelesen habe und es auch so kenne(wohne am landi) wird es ja lustig mit den sogenannten mega zeitfahrern die gerne kicken(man sieht sie immer an der treppe)
Übrigens hab ein Fun Team gefunden da ich mitn DH versuchen will
Also werde der langsamste sein und für bierzugaben gerne zu haben

Übrigens das mit der überbauten Treppe is das ödeste was ich je gesehen habe die letzten Jahre.


----------



## Banana Joe (25. Juli 2018)

Falls noch jemand Unterstützung in seinem 4er oder 8er Team braucht, mein Kumpel Andi und ich würden noch aushelfen.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

Grüße
Banana Joe


----------



## Scholle777 (26. Juli 2018)

Wer noch Unterstützung in einem 4er oder 8er Team sucht kann sich gerne melden. Komme aus Duisburg und bin flexibel..


----------



## Ironman007 (31. Juli 2018)

Wetter am Samstag

https://www.wetter.de/deutschland/wetter-duisburg-18220612/wettervorhersage.html


----------



## Geplagter (1. August 2018)

Und neu in diesem Jahr ist dann die zusätzliche "Müllgebühr":

Leider müssen wir in diesem Jahr eine Müllgebühr verlangen, nachdem in der Vergangenheit neben alten Teppichen, Zelten, Stühlen sogar Kühlschränke einfach im Rahmen des Rennens entsorgt wurden, ist es nun leider unumgänglich.

Je nach Teamgröße werden 5 € / 10 € / 20 € / 40 € bei der Anreise in Bar erhoben. Bitte haltet das Geld bei der Einfahrt bzw. in der Warteschlage bereit. Ihr bekommt dann je Team eine Müllkarte sowie einen Müllbeutel pro Fahrer. Bei ordnungsgemäßer Entsorgung des Mülls an den ausgewiesenen Sammelstellen am Sonntag bekommt Ihr gegen Abgabe der Müllkarte 50% der Gebühr erstattet.


----------



## Ravega (6. August 2018)

Und, wie hat euch das 24h Rennen dieses Jahr gefallen?
Stau and der Treppe gehabt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Endura (6. August 2018)

War richtig klasse! Toll organisiert und genau die richtige Anzahl an Startern für diese Strecke. Auch der Umgang auf der Strecke war vorbildlich. Stau an der Treppe gab's nur einmal als sie für eine Runde repariert wurde. 
Aber sehr heiss und staubig war's.
Mein Highlight 2018!


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (6. August 2018)

Nach Sektorärger (Wunschsektor nicht bekommen) war vor Ort alles klasse  Haben einen guten Platz bekommenn, super nette Nachbarn (Danke an den bike components 4er  ) gehabt und das Verhalten war mir als Solofahrer gegenüber fast immer absolut vorbildlich  Stau gab es für mich an der Strecke kaum, ab und zu mal stockender Verkehr, wenn jemand lieber schiebt 
Ich verstehe manche Fahrer nicht. Beispiel Treppe: Man muss ja nicht wie ein Geisteskranker pedalieren, aber man muss die Standfestigkeit seiner Bremse ja auch nicht unbedingt da testen  Mir geht es nicht um die 5 Sekunden mehr, aber dann muss man unten die Rampe rauf wieder pedalieren und eiert da so hoch und und und.
Gab da weitere Stellen, aber die Treppe ist eben so das markanteste.

Ansonsten finde ich immer noch, der Gelbe Seiten-Tunnel gehört auch tagsüber beleuchtet.
Man hätte vielleicht seitens skyder irgendwie eine Alternative zum Grillverbot bieten können. Verpflegungsstand war gut, vielen Dank an die fleißigen Helferinnen und Helfer 

Und zuletzt die Zuschauer. War wieder top  Monte Schlacko die letzten Stunden sind immer der Hammer  Wenn man da nicht so hochknallen kann manchmal fast zu laut  Ansonsten aber auch so. Der Zee Aylienz-Stand vor dem Überholverbot bei der Treppenzufahrt, die Kinder zu Beginn der Runde, an dem Anstieg vor der zweiten langen Gerade und und und. AC/DC-Kurve, immer wieder nett  Ich will wieder... noch ein Jahr


----------



## Ravega (6. August 2018)

Es ging diesmal alles viel entspannter ab als sonst.
Die geringere Teilnehmerzahl hat sich aber sowas von positiv bemerkbar gemacht, so mein Eindruck.
Mehr verträgt die verkürzte Strecke / der Landschaftspark einfach auch nicht.
*Hoffe Herr Saalscheider notiert sich das mal für nächstes Jahr!!*
Stimmung / Lokation / Verpflegung / Orga mal wieder absolut top.


----------



## Dumens100 (6. August 2018)

nur das es Teams gab die angeblich mit Erlaubnis schon Donnerstags ihr Fahrerlager aufbauen durften und ich spreche jetzt nicht von den Sponsoren.


----------



## mimi77 (6. August 2018)

Race-Kralle88 schrieb:


> Nach Sektorärger (Wunschsektor nicht bekommen) war vor Ort alles klasse  Haben einen guten Platz bekommenn, super nette Nachbarn (Danke an den bike components 4er  ) gehabt und das Verhalten war mir als Solofahrer gegenüber fast immer absolut vorbildlich  Stau gab es für mich an der Strecke kaum, ab und zu mal stockender Verkehr, wenn jemand lieber schiebt
> Ich verstehe manche Fahrer nicht. Beispiel Treppe: Man muss ja nicht wie ein Geisteskranker pedalieren, aber man muss die Standfestigkeit seiner Bremse ja auch nicht unbedingt da testen  Mir geht es nicht um die 5 Sekunden mehr, aber dann muss man unten die Rampe rauf wieder pedalieren und eiert da so hoch und und und.
> Gab da weitere Stellen, aber die Treppe ist eben so das markanteste.
> 
> ...



Auch ein Betreuer unsers Solo Helden meldet sich mal zu Wort. 
Es war grandios, die Organisation war top; bereits bei der Ankunft auf dem Campground wurden wir freundlich empfangen, schilderten ihm wo wir hin sollen, der Ordner hatte seinen Platz total im Griff und konnte uns nach einigen Minuten einen top Platz zuweisen. Bis zu diesem Moment waren wir ziemlich nervös wo wir wohl landen werden. Aber genial gelöst durch das tolle Personal. 
Unser Fahrer durfte sich ein wenig zurück lehnen, wir bauten auf und alles war schick. Die Nachbarn von bike-components waren unser nächster Hauptgewinn, tolle Jungs, nette Gespräche und sehr viel Hilfsbereitschaft.  
Unser Held startete und wir haben unsere Aufgaben verteilt in Fotograf, Camp Hüterin und unser dritter Mann als Betreuer des Fahrers, in Angriff genommen. 
Für uns war es ein tolles WE, super gute Erfahrungen. Kompliment an Skyder, top Orga, tolles Personal, Nachbarschaft und die Menschen die man gesprochen hat waren wirklich sehr freundlich, alles in Allem hat sich die Anreise über 700 km für die Betreuung unseres Helden absolut gelohnt!


----------



## Skaddler (6. August 2018)

Ich fand es auch klasse. Selbst hatte ich keinen Stau an der Treppe und auch sonst nirgendwo. Danke an die Damen im Wechselbereich, die trotz der vielen durstigen Ankömmlinge immer mit dem Nachschenken hinterher kamen und mir sogar nachts meine Flasche kurz füllten und säuberten, während ich eigentlich nur kurz hielt um eine Schorle zu trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freak13 (9. August 2018)

Gibt es irgendwo die Ergebnisse der Monte Schlacko Bergwertung ? ich finde davon nix auf der Homepage


----------



## Race-Kralle88 (9. August 2018)

freak13 schrieb:


> Gibt es irgendwo die Ergebnisse der Monte Schlacko Bergwertung ? ich finde davon nix auf der Homepage


https://my2.raceresult.com/80020/results?lang=de#0_98D25C


----------



## zonuk (14. August 2018)

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Nachdem ich die letzten 2 Jahre kein Glück bei der Losfee hatte bin ich dieses Jahr mal wieder in den Genuss gekommen ein wenig Staub zu f*essen. 
Und ich muss sagen...es hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht und es war meiner Meinung nach viel Entspannter als die anderen Male. Ob es am "kleineren" Starterfeld lag, vermag ich nicht zu sagen. Aber ich habe in den 24h "fast" kein böses Wort oder verbale Entgleisungen erlebt. Das war auch schon mal anders. 
Alles in allem ein klasse Wochenende mit viel Sonne, Staub, super Zuschauern, super Location, reichlich Verpflegung, gute Mucke und motivierende Sprüche  (AC-DC Kurve). 
Und ganz lieben Dank an meinen Lieblingshelfer  ohne den ja bekanntermaßen nix geht


----------

